# Utilizing Limited Internet Data to Watch network On Demand Content



## sparky27 (Jun 25, 2019)

The only internet we have is from cell phone wifi hotspot. I get 15GB per month (each family member gets 15GB). I would LOVE to utilize some of the network On Demand content so that I can catch up on some shows. Dish stated that I can't use cell hotspots to connect your DVR (Hopper Duo) to the Internet. So I have some questions about this. We have a Hopper Duo if this is important.

1. How would the DVR even know if its a cell wifi hotspot or not? Wouldn't I just put in the password and viola! It works?

2. If I only planned to connect a few times a week and only when I wanted to watch network on demand content, would/could this connecting and disconnecting of internet affect the functionality of the DVR/ Hopper at all (like once connected only updates thorugh wifi..since its not connected all the time it can't function or operate as it is supposed to)? Or would it function the same as it does now when its never connected?

3. Would it use extra data to download stuff aside from the VOD content I would watch whenever I connected? Like I connect to watch a show and it zaps an extra GB for some update or handshake?

4. Is there a way to lower the streaming quality on the Hopper Duo? For instance could I adjust the stream quality to be 480p instead of HD to save my data?

5. If it's okay to connect and disconnect internet at will from the Hopper, is it easy enough to have different internet sources connect to Hopper? We each have 15Gb of data, so could I connect my phone wifi to the Hopper and watch my show at night. Then the next day my son connects his wifi to it to stream some Cartoon Network, then later my wife connects her phone to stream one of her shows? Or is it hard to switch wifi sources on the Hopper?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

You certainly can stream from your hotspot to the Duo. As mobile RV'ers, we do it all the time with both our AT&T and Verizon hotspots and our Hopper2. We do have unlimited data with no throttling, so data usage is not an issue here. I'm not aware of any way to change the VOD resolution, but maybe someone else has figured it out. Switching WiFi source connections is easy on the "Diagnostics" page under "Network". The only PITA is that it doesn't remember passwords, so every time you change you have to re-enter the new one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some VODs give the option of SD vs HD but there is no way to select quality of HD (or SD).

All of the other features of the DVR will continue to work as normal with and without the WiFi connected. Only the features that require an Internet connection will be lost when you disconnect.


----------



## sparky27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Well in two posts all of my questions were answered. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## sparky27 (Jun 25, 2019)

I have found that you can actually just download shows and movies to the hopper hard drive from OnDemand. Then you have 23 days to watch the movie or show even when the hopper isn't connected to the internet. This would be helpful to people who use satellite internet or cell phone hotspot. That way you don't have to keep the hopper constantly connected and can download the shows to DVR when its convenient for you or your plan to download, even if its overnight.


----------

